# Sesso e cibo per gatti



## Brady (8 Giugno 2010)

Premetto che non sono un moralista e che per quanto mi riguarda in tv o sui giornali possono girare tutti i corpi nudi di questo mondo... finché sono contestualizzati...
Posso anche capire molte situazioni in cui il sesso è usato come 'esca' per vendere cose che non hanno molto a che vedere col sesso stesso, ma almeno sono destinate ad un target che si fa attirare sempre e comunque dall'argomento (ad esempio prodotti per adolescenti strasbordanti di ormoni)....
Ma....

http://www.almo.it/

il gibo per cani e gatti..... 
....qual'è il nesso?
Vi prego se lo sapete ditemelo :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Premetto che non sono un moralista e che per quanto mi riguarda in tv o sui giornali possono girare tutti i corpi nudi di questo mondo... finché sono contestualizzati...
> Posso anche capire molte situazioni in cui il sesso è usato come 'esca' per vendere cose che non hanno molto a che vedere col sesso stesso, ma almeno sono destinate ad un target che si fa attirare sempre e comunque dall'argomento (ad esempio prodotti per adolescenti strasbordanti di ormoni)....
> Ma....
> 
> ...


 Avevo intravisto il manifesto e mi ero domandata cosa fosse....


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2010)

*Brady*



Brady ha detto:


> Premetto che non sono un moralista e che per quanto mi riguarda in tv o sui giornali possono girare tutti i corpi nudi di questo mondo... finché sono contestualizzati...
> Posso anche capire molte situazioni in cui il sesso è usato come 'esca' per vendere cose che non hanno molto a che vedere col sesso stesso, ma almeno sono destinate ad un target che si fa attirare sempre e comunque dall'argomento (ad esempio prodotti per adolescenti strasbordanti di ormoni)....
> Ma....
> 
> ...



Un nesso presuppone un pensiero ma poiché l'utenza, secondo i soloni delle agenzie pubblicitarie, ha il cervello a livello coccige...il resto viene da sé.
D'altronde la soluzione sarebbe un flop degli acquisti, ma visti i risultati delle vendite, hanno ragione loro e non cercare nessi... 
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2010)

C'è la voglia di imitazione di Kubrick - la combinazione animale e corpo nudo umano era una delle caratteristiche dei suoi film, la maschera dell'essere umano.

Ora queste immagini appaiono in frammenti anche altrove, luoghi insospettabili. Forse perché nasconde il nesso e non tutti gli editori conoscono l'origine, la foto intera.

E' una pubblicità un po' particolare. E' una ricerca psicologica che scava nel più profondo ego di ciascuno.

Trovo la foto intera geniale, ma la pubblicità disgustosa in quanto sfrutta l'inconscio estremo. L'hanno studiata al tavolino, ma senza rispetto.


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> C'è la voglia di imitazione di Kubrick - la combinazione animale e corpo nudo umano era una delle caratteristiche dei suoi film, la maschera dell'essere umano.
> 
> Ora queste immagini appaiono in frammenti anche altrove, luoghi insospettabili. Forse perché nasconde il nesso e non tutti gli editori conoscono l'origine, la foto intera.
> 
> ...


anche a me piace molto.


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2010)

è una foto di oliviero toscani con il suo solito , riconoscibile stile


----------



## Brady (11 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una foto di oliviero toscani con il suo solito , riconoscibile stile


ahhhhhhh, questo spiega tutto. Sangue per vendere maglioni, tette per vendere gibo per gatti. 
Sono sempre stato convinto (e questa è la conferma) che faccia pubblicità più a se stesso che ai suoi clienti... 
Sicuramente ha capito che per attirare l'attenzione bisogna colpire ma nessuno gli ha spiegato che si può colpire qualcuno anche con intelligenza e bellezza e significato e non solo con la provocazione gratuita.
Probabilmente quando è a qualche evento mondano e deve richiamare l'attenzione di un potenziale interlocutore con cui vuole scambiare quattro chiacchiere gli tira un calcio nelle palle.


----------



## ellina69 (11 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ma nessuno gli ha spiegato che si può colpire qualcuno anche con intelligenza e bellezza e significato e non solo con la provocazione gratuita.


dissento ...toscani ha spesso colpito con intelligenza e bellezza. 
E' un provocatore, ma non in modo gratuito.
avercene ...


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> dissento ...toscani ha spesso colpito con intelligenza e bellezza.
> E' un provocatore, ma non in modo gratuito.
> avercene ...


 un tempo sì.ora la presunzione gli ha tolto la vera creatività ; da quando non fa più il fotografo ma il filosofo, politico,guru toscani è ben diverso


----------



## Brady (13 Giugno 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> dissento ...toscani ha spesso colpito con intelligenza e bellezza.
> E' un provocatore, ma non in modo gratuito.
> avercene ...


mah... io conosco solo il suo percorso nella pubblicità e a quello mi riferivo. Lì non provoca in modo gratuito solo perché... lo pagano :mrgreen:.
Però spesso il nesso tra il messaggio trasmesso dalle sue immagini e i motivi per cui dovrei comprare il prodotto a cui sono associate mi è oscuro. Mi sembra applichi il vecchio adagio _"non importa che parlino bene o male di me, basta che ne parlino"_


----------

